# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Помогите плиз разобраться.Управление торговлей 11.1.

## Sammy77

Оч.нужна помощь.
Управление торговлей 11.1. Вроде все настроил по документации, но при входе в рабочее место кассира вылетает ошибка "Не настроено рабочее место для кассы ККМ "" ".
Все облазил, никак.

----------


## Bolzen

На вскидку (не факт что правильно), посмотри справочник "Рабочие мета". Через "Все функции" проще.
Создай там рабочее место для текущего компа, только создать надо, а поля сами заполнятся. 

Еще РКМ надо создать (или вдобавок). Администрирование - Настройка РКМ и оборудования - РКМ (тут то рабочее место и понадобится).

----------


## Sammy77

По порядку:
1 Создал пользователя.
2 Назначил права.
3 В подключаемом оборудовании добавил кассу.
4 В настройка РМК и оборудования создал рабочее место. В поле Используемые кассы ККМ добавил Фискальный регистратор (нашел сразу с названием магазина) и Оборудование "Фискальный регистратор" назначеный в 3 п.
5 В НСИ -> Кассы ККМ "тип кассы" указал Фискальный регистратор -> "Склад" _____ "Серийный номер" -> "Регистрационный номер" -> "Подразделение" ________ (нашел автоматом) -> "Наименование" ______ (нашел автоматом).
Что-то пропустил?

----------


## Bolzen

Должно работать. У нас касс нету, будет время попробую создать, и потестить.
Может глюк какой, попробуй обновится 11.1.2.10 последняя.

----------


## Sammy77

Стоит последняя.

----------


## Bolzen

Проверь стоит ли рабочее место в Настройка РКМ. Вероятно именно для того пользователя под которым заходишь и нет своего рабочего места (создавать под каждым пользователем надо).
Выбирается из справочника Рабочие места.

Еще в карточке Организации есть Кассы и Кассы ККМ, нужно заполнить там и там. В справочнике Кассы должна быть касса с основной валютой.
Далее не знаю что еще смотреть, сейчас так создал открывается и работает.

----------


## Sammy77

Карточка Организации это Администрирование -> Организации и денежные средства? Или что-то другое. Есть еще настройка в Финансы -> Настройки и справочники -> Настройка кассы. Если нет то где находиться карточка Организации.

----------


## Bolzen

НСИ - Организации.
Хотя если не включено несколько организация может и не быть.

----------


## Sammy77

Не включена. Все проверил. Не работает.

----------


## Bolzen

Тогда НСИ - Настройки и справочники - Сведения об организации, и там только кассы, как раз кассы ККМ нету.

----------


## Sammy77

Касса ККМ есть в другом месте, она настроена. Я поставил для проверки несколько организации, нашел эти настройки (они были сделаны). Не помогает

---------- Post added at 16:01 ---------- Previous post was at 15:48 ----------

"Кассы ККМ" я добавил руками в меню НСИ. И просто "Кассы" тож добавил в меню. Там настроил. А в настройка РМК пробовал просто созданием рабочего места кассира и там еще есть пункт "Настройка РМК для текущего рабочего места." Ни как.

Еще интересный момент:
Сама ошибка звучит                                          Не настроено рабочее место для кассы ККМ ""                В конце 2 кавычки, между ними должно быть значение, а его нет.

----------


## Bolzen

Как я понимаю ругается именно на это рабочее место. Это справочник Рабочие места.
Image 1.jpg

----------


## Sammy77

Да видимо на него. Пробовал на др.компе по сети и просто переносом базы. Удалял все рабочие места, оставлял только одно - никак.  Я подумываю может мне с конфигурацией не повезло. Вечером впаду в отчаяние.

----------


## Bolzen

Еще одно предположение - права доступа. Для пользователя кассира должен быть применен профиль Кассир или Продавец-кассир ККМ.
Я заходил с правами Продавец-кассир ККМ, работает.

Еще недавно настраивал ТСД в описание написано чтобы было рабочее место Администратор ТО, может тоже создать.
Image 1.jpg

----------


## Sammy77

Разобрался. Под администратором необходимо вручную выбрав кассу в меню "Чеки ККМ" открыть и закрыть смену. Потом начинает нормально работать.
Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Bolzen

Жесть.

----------


## potapovsanek

Подскажите если знаете в ут 11 есть журнал взаимодействий  там 6 документов(телефонный звонок,встреча,почта,смс) разные документы ,а в CRM ке сделан один документ события с разными типами ,Почему в ут11 так же не сделали?

----------


## Bolzen

> Подскажите если знаете в ут 11 есть журнал взаимодействий  там 6 документов(телефонный звонок,встреча,почта,смс) разные документы ,а в CRM ке сделан один документ события с разными типами ,Почему в ут11 так же не сделали?


Все очень просто - маркетинговый ход.
Мне например в УТ 11.1 совсем не нравится Печать ценников и этикеток, в Рознице она намного удобнее.

----------


## Amisoft

http://dentalika.info/

----------

